# 2 Tivo Boxes, 1 Service?



## comictommy (Jun 16, 2008)

Was wondering if I was to purchase a second series 2 tivo, can I use it for storage and viewing in another room without paying for the service for it? I dont need the service in the second room, just the ability to transfer from my Primary Tivo to the 2nd so that I can view in there.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope, to use TTG/MRV the box needs to be subscribed to the TiVo service. All you can do without a subscription is pause/RW/FF Live TV.


----------



## comictommy (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Wind. Any suggestions for what to do besides tivo desktop to DVD to DVD player int he bedroom?

T.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The DVD method would probably be the cheapest way. There are other solutions like video distribution equipment (Terk's Leapfrog, for example). Or long cables.


----------



## AStar617 (Feb 13, 2003)

Isn't it possible to superpatch/zipper a S2 DirectTiVo (except R10) so that it can be a dumb MRV terminal like the OP is requesting? (This might be a more suitable question for the TiVo Underground forum)


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

AStar617 said:


> Isn't it possible to superpatch/zipper a S2 DirectTiVo (except R10) so that it can be a dumb MRV terminal like the OP is requesting? (This might be a more suitable question for the TiVo Underground forum)


Yes, this can be done. But I don't know if it can be disussed here. I have done it with a couple of HDVR2's.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

AStar617 said:


> Isn't it possible to superpatch/zipper a S2 DirectTiVo (except R10) so that it can be a dumb MRV terminal like the OP is requesting? (This might be a more suitable question for the TiVo Underground forum)


OP does not say if he has a DTV Tivo or a SA Tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot make a DTV-TiVo into an MRV slave for Standalones anymore. 9.x changed how MRV works, and DTV-TiVos never got those changes (and in fact got MRV code removed in 6.3 and later).


----------



## AStar617 (Feb 13, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> OP does not say if he has a DTV Tivo or a SA Tivo.


AFAIK, that info would have been irrelevant since OP was planning to buy a 2nd unit, not retrofit one he already had. The program source could be any other TiVo on the local network, SA or DTV.

Too bad it looks like this isn't possible anymore based on classicsat's reply. I was planning on playing with exactly this when I got some free time :down:


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

You can try movieloader if unit has HME enabled.


----------

